# Factory Reset with SafeStrap



## grn4frk (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey All,

I have been using safestrap and installing the Alpha builds for ICS from dhacker29 and this site. I decided I wanted to a factory reset today (just too much stuff on phone) so I completed one thinking it would also get rid of safestrap/alpha ICS builds. Well to my surprise, when the phone booted, it had the safestrap start up screen and my phone had my old background upon starting up. I'm on 5.7.893 and I think i'm still rooted.

So to fix this, I tried redownloading safe strap and was going to try uninstalling the recovery thing...but every time I try to open it, it force closes.

So im summary, I'm asking how to get my phone completely back to stock 5.7.893 so my phone doesn't take 2 minutes to power on and all that jazz. Any help is appreciated because I've exhausted everything I know how to do lol.

Edit: I've figured it out myself but I don't see a way to delete this post so mods please delete.


----------



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

Can you share what you did to solve the problem with us? I'm looking for answers to the same problem myself. Thanks.


----------

